# Goa trip



## nirmal (Aug 23, 2010)

I am visiting Goa by the month end with my relatives. I am looking for any good hotels with moderate prices and good room service. Any suggestions from the group members please help.


----------



## linga-raju (Oct 23, 2010)

*Goa Visit*



nirmal said:


> I am visiting Goa by the month end with my relatives. I am looking for any good hotels with moderate prices and good room service. Any suggestions from the group members please help.


Did you find a good hotel that you would recommend? I am going there myself in mid november?


----------

